# Lack or pressure and crema



## Jasmina (Nov 5, 2021)

Hello

I am new here, just got a Sage Barista Express Bean to cup BES875UK. In my younger time I was a Lavazza trained barista so thought I would really love to have something for me and I missed making coffee.

I am playing around with it and testing out the settings, brought a bag of Costa coffee (as playing and was on offer) I have have found I need to set the grind to finest to get even a small amount of pressure and a bit of crema, I ensure the ground coffee is filled (again I have had to set this to the least amount)

I know the bean has some to answer for, so purchased break fluid's strongest bag to see if that makes a difference.

Does anyone know if I can 'tighten' the grinder to make the grind finer, to push more pressure up?

Also any one recommend a servicing company?

Thanks

Jasmina


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I've never heard of break fluid but I can tell you you'll need freshly roasted coffee to get decent espresso and Costa are unlikely to provide that.


----------



## Jasmina (Nov 5, 2021)

Rob1 said:


> I've never heard of break fluid but I can tell you you'll need freshly roasted coffee to get decent espresso and Costa are unlikely to provide that.


 I have ordered a bean from a local roaster to try 👍🏼


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

You can tighten the upper burr in the grinder.

Fresh rested beans are a must


----------



## Jasmina (Nov 5, 2021)

General-S-1 said:


> You can tighten the upper burr in the grinder.
> 
> Fresh rested beans are a must


 Any ideas on where I can see a video?


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/51039-sage-beprodtp-etc-read-this-first/?do=embed


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

First page, scroll down


----------



## Jasmina (Nov 5, 2021)

General-S-1 said:


> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/51039-sage-beprodtp-etc-read-this-first/?do=embed


 Lovely, very useful, thank you!


----------

